# Feral "a Cup" Natural Full Butterfly Bands



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Had some black blue and red, messing with butterfly cuts


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great looking slingshot!
Butterfly kicks ass! I would give anything to be able to reliably shoot that way. Maybe after the tournament I'll devote some time to it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, that is one hot setup!!!! (I can't shoot that way either.)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Another setup 30/20mm x 250 red 22/12 x 250 black. Both doubles. I want to find 40 meters to test em out more. Fun to shoot, fastest setups I've shot yet. Thanks!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love that little slingshot!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I Love Shooting Butterfly. Great Pics.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive scraped my cheek before shooting like this, im just paranoid about ripping my ear off . this is not my style, i hope to try again some day . good luck to you , i have a feeling youll get very comfortable with it .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks nice I might try butterfly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!

Who is that young man holding the slingshot ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's some young, handsome fellow I know.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i have almost the same set up as your black tb one.
easy draw, and really fast!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice slingshot, but i don't have the guts to shoot butterfly style, but maybe i will someday.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

that burnt natural looks very nice


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

my ears are to big to try that, i would rip one off


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great style is butterfly, I'm going to love it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just started trying butterfly today, its a different set of muscles for sure. i have to also learn the fist release. my new goals!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not into the fist release. not reliable for me. i pinch between forefinger/thumb with the ball toward the tips of my fingers. like i'm pointing away from myself.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, i see that now, i'll give that a try


----------

